# Are the Wordreference language forums addicting?



## JazzByChas

I just wanted to take a little time away from translating to say that, I believe this forum is a wonderful “microcosm” of the world we live in.  Where else can you meet and “talk” with people from all over the world, share experiences, and find out that people are basically the same, no matter where they are from!  This community is like having the world live in a small neighborhood, where we all become better acquainted as friends, watch our “family” grow, and share our lives

Sólo quería dejar la traducción a un lado por un momento para decir que creo que este foro es un maravillosos "microcosmos" de el mundo en que vivimos. ¿Dónde más puedes conocer y "hablar" con gente de todo el mundo, compartir experiencias y darte cuenta de que basicamente somos todos iguales, sin importar de dónde somos! Este foro es como tener el mundo como en un vencidario, donde todos nos conocemos mejor, vemos nuestra "família" crecer y compartimos nuestras vidas.

Je voudrais quitter un instant l'univers de la traduction pour dire que, selon moi, ce forum est un merveilleux microcosme du monde que nous habitons. Où d'autre qu'ici peut-on rencontrer et parler avec des gens du monde entier, partager des expériences, et se rendre compte que les gens sont au fond les mêmes, d'où qu'ils proviennent ? Cette communauté, c'est un peu comme si le monde entier co-existait au sein d'un petit quartier dans lequel chacun découvre les autres, se lie d'amitié avec eux, partage sa vie avec eux et voit la famille s'agrandir ?

With thanks to Jean-Michel Carrère, Mei, and Eugin !


----------



## JazzByChas

P.S. feel free to add your thoughts!


----------



## Vanda

And also, don't you feel like something is lacking
in your day, if you don't say 'hello' to people
in here? I do. Actually I'm addicted to this forum!
I feel like I really know some of you for ages!


----------



## JazzByChas

"Amen" to being addicted to this forum...I am going to have to start going to WR Anonymous meetings....  



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> And also, don't you feel like something is lacking
> in your day, if you don't say 'hello' to people
> in here? I do. Actually I'm addicted to this forum!
> I feel like I really know some of you for ages!


----------



## luis masci

Jass, pienso igual que tu. Este foro me parece superior y de más utilidad que cualquiera de los que conocí anteriormente. Es destacable lo bien organizado que está y por sobretodo la gente que lo compone es de lo mejor. Ya que esa es la base indispensable para que un grupo funcione.


----------



## Vanda

> Amen" to being addicted to this forum...I am going to have to start going to WR Anonymous meetings....


Probably you'll have to give the WRA address to the rest of the pack.
:}


----------



## Fernando

Hello, friends. My name is Fernando.

[You answer: 'We love you, Fernando]

I am a damned sinner...

I used to have a house, a wife, a job, children, friends.

Then, I met WR.

I left my house, my wife and children. I lost my job and nowadays I live wired to a machine that provides me food and liquid while I watch threads on how it is properly spelled in classic Assyrian "Supercalifrasquilisticuestialidoso".

Please, help me.


----------



## JazzByChas

"Hi Fernando...we love you Fernando"

Hi...my name is Chas. and I am a WR-aholic...I am connected intravenously to the WR forum, and every time I am near a computer, I am drawn inexplicably to the latest Cultural Issue, or an explanation of the English Language lead by a giant simian named Panjandrum.

Then I find myself drawn to all the latest explanations of French phrases explained in English or vice versa, or there is a vocabulary lesson going on about the meaning of "a bimbo"...in French, nonetheless....

I am hopelessy addicted, and may soon lose my job, my wife, my children, my home, and join Fernando in the ranks of those with a WR IV in my arm...

Is there any hope?

What's that you say Miss Liberty? "Give me your tired, your poor, *your hopelessly addicted from the land of WordReference(.com)* yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore...send these, the homeless, the tempest-tost to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door..." _ (but do we have to speak AE when we get there?)_

Say, Mei! Perhaps there is a phrase in Catalan for *recovery*...


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Hello, friends. My name is Fernando.
> 
> [You answer: 'We love you, Fernando]
> 
> I am a damned sinner...
> 
> I used to have a house, a wife, a job, children, friends.
> 
> Then, I met WR.
> 
> I left my house, my wife and children. I lost my job and nowadays I live wired to a machine that provides me food and liquid while I watch threads on how it is properly spelled in classic Assyrian "Supercalifrasquilisticuestialidoso".
> 
> Please, help me.


----------



## el alabamiano

Hello said:
			
		

> . . . Then, I met WR. . . .


Good for an out-loud laugh. 

Upon my return from a five-month absence, I noticed that membership has grown by leaps and bounds! Back in the early days, Mike wondered WR's success. Now he knows, thanks to him, to the volunteers, and to the rest of the foreros who participate.

P. S. If someone knows what happened to Cuchu, te gato et. al., I'd appreciate a PM.


----------



## VenusEnvy

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Upon my return from a five-month absence, I noticed that membership has grown by leaps and bounds! Back in the early days, Mike wondered WR's success.


 And, it's great to have you back! Like I said before, one of my very first encounters (over a year ago!) was with you.  

This place truly is amazing. I, too, feel like something's missing if I don't "stop by to say hi". People here have personalities, and I can say that I've made friends. 


"Hi, Fernando. We love you, Fernando."  
"Hi, I'm Nicole. I am a WR addict...."


----------



## el alabamiano

> Originalmente publicado por *el ol' geezer*
> _Upon my return from a five-month absence, I ramble ramble, snooze, ramble some more....you spoiled young'uns just think it's rough posting on these forums nowadays! Why, back in my day, ramble ramble, snoozing some more...blah blah blah...._
> 
> 
> 
> And, it's great to have you back! Like I said before, one of my very first encounters (over a year ago!) was with you.
Click to expand...

Nice words!  Thank you!  And I haven't forgot, just as I haven't forgot about doing a number on Booger King for you. 


> This place truly is amazing. I, too, feel like something's missing if I don't "stop by to say hi". People here have personalities, and I can say that I've made friends.


You know, as someone who is, like many others, still having to cope with the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, and not to forget about the various hardships of others, I find this forum to be an Internet safe haven, as well as a place of learning.

Now where was I? Oh, yeah! Why, back in my day, we didn't have fancy little frills like forums. If we wanted to send a message to someone, we used smoke signals or carrier pigeons. Why, at times we didn't even have that! We had to scribble notes on the backs of turtles, then send 'em off through the swamp! Oftentimes, they was eaten by hungry gators or toothless neighbors, so there was nothing left to do, _*but*_ _*to*_ invent the Internet!  Why, I can remember when I ramble ramble, 

_snooze_


----------



## geve

Oh, this thread is such a relief. Now I feel I can throw my last bits of personal life and commit myself entirely to language issues, knowing that I am not alone. 
Is it a community, is it a drug, is it a sect ? Who cares : it feels goooood


----------



## nycphotography

*I'm addicted to WR Forums. My endorphins spike when I get a message. When there are no messages, loneliness and despair overcome me.*
* 
Question:  "Have you tried sending messages to yourself?"
*
*We don't talk about that.
*




From Dilbert:

"I'm addicted to email. My endorphins spike when I get a message. When there are no messages, loneliness and despair overcome me." 
"Have you tried sending email to yourself?" 
"We don't talk about that." 
        - Dilbert and Dogbert


----------



## fenixpollo

Hello Nicole, Neal, Fernando, Chas, Vanda et al. My name is Mike, and I'm a *Wordreferencaholic*.

_"Hi, Mike."_

It's been 2 hours since my last post.

_Applause_

This last week has been a hard one for me. My manager has actually started demanding that I do work and complete projects, rather than exchange language ideas all day.

_"Awww."_

I know! It's gotten to the point where I'm really going to have to limit myself to only 9 posts per day!

_"There, there, Mike. Be strong."_

 

Honestly, though, as far as the community idea goes.... 

I imagine that we're all sitting in a sidewalk café, at a really big table outside, along a busy street in the exotic metropolis of your choice. It's pleasant, sunny weather. The table is filled with bottles, cups and plates, and piled high with dictionaries and books of all shapes and sizes. Nicole and Chas are wearing sunglasses.  Neal has his boots up on another chair. All of the active members are there. We spend our time discussing language, culture, grammar and life....

... Now, I ask you: what's wrong with being addicted to _that_?  


			
				JazzByChas said:
			
		

> This community is ... where we all become better acquainted as friends, watch our “family” grow, and share our lives.


 On a serious tip... how do you feel when one of those "family" members gets ejected from the table, never to return?


----------



## JazzByChas

ROTFLOL!!!

Bravo, Mike....I believe you have painted a very _*vivid*_ picture of the world of the Linguists in WordReference land!

Now, if we could actually get together in _*real life*_, perhaps on some sunny beach on the French Riviera, or some Carribean shore, that would be, as my wife likes to say, "Way Cool!" (*Yeah, babeee...!)* 

And when "one of those "family" members gets ejected from the table, never to return, it is always a painful experience, especially if we have come to know and love them. But sometimes, and I speak as a father now, you must let the wayward child become the prodigal. When life finally brings them back to their senses, hopefully, it will lead them back to us, more enriched for their experience!




			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Hello Nicole, Neal, Fernando, Chas, Vanda et al. My name is Mike, and I'm a *Wordreferencaholic*.
> 
> _"Hi, Mike."_
> 
> It's been 2 hours since my last post.
> 
> _Applause_
> 
> This last week has been a hard one for me. My manager has actually started demanding that I do work and complete projects, rather than exchange language ideas all day.
> 
> _"Awww."_
> 
> I know! It's gotten to the point where I'm really going to have to limit myself to only 9 posts per day!
> 
> _"There, there, Mike. Be strong."_
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, though, as far as the community idea goes....
> 
> I imagine that we're all sitting in a sidewalk café, at a really big table outside, along a busy street in the exotic metropolis of your choice. It's pleasant, sunny weather. The table is filled with bottles, cups and plates, and piled high with dictionaries and books of all shapes and sizes. Nicole and Chas are wearing sunglasses.  Neal has his boots up on another chair. All of the active members are there. We spend our time discussing language, culture, grammar and life....
> 
> ... Now, I ask you: what's wrong with being addicted to _that_?
> On a serious tip... how do you feel when one of those "family" members gets ejected from the table, never to return?


----------



## Vanda

> imagine that we're all sitting in a sidewalk café, at a really big table outside, along a busy street in the exotic metropolis of your choice. It's pleasant, sunny weather. The table is filled with bottles, cups and plates, and piled high with dictionaries and books of all shapes and sizes. Nicole and Chas are wearing sunglasses.  Neal has his boots up on another chair. All of the active members are there. We spend our time discussing language, culture, grammar and life....


 
Fenix , I'm jealous because you haven't mentioned that I am 
wearing a colorful Brazilian canga ... Oops, now I realize it was not
the beach context like JazzChas has said. 
Anyway, glasses it is, then!


----------



## geve

I'll have a margharita con hielo, s'il vous plaît. 

Shucks !   I'm all mixed in languages again !! (one of the numerous side-effects of WR addiction...)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hello everybody!
As you can see my english is so bad... but thanks to people like everyone of u i´m learning now.... slow but i´m doing it ja !
Anyway I really enjoy help in spanish forums & spanish grammar.
I hope one day can speak english better ja ja ja 
Now... in spanish what I REALLY want to said....

Hola a tod@s!
Como podrán ver mi ingles es bastante malo, pero gracias a gente como cada uno de ustedes ahora estoy aprendiendo.. lento pero lo estoy haciendo ja!
De cualquier modo, disfruto mucho ayudando (**comentario adicional: ¡espero que relamente ayude algo!) en foros en español y gramática española.
Espero que algún día hable mejor inglés ja ja ja


----------



## JazzByChas

Has anyone noticed (other than me, of course... ) that all (or at least, _most_ of) the people in here, are, shall we say, "slightly warped" with a finely tuned loose screw ?
 
I myself, am proud of that fact... 
 
Here's to being "not normal" (which is boring, anyway), and being good at being crazy.
 
To quote Jimmy Buffet,_ « If we couldn’t laugh, we would all go insane. »

_(d’ailleurs, geve, regardes les chevrons français environnant la citation…)


----------



## fenixpollo

Vanda said:
			
		

> Fenix , I'm jealous because you haven't mentioned that I am wearing a colorful Brazilian canga ... Oops, now I realize it was not
> the beach context like JazzChas has said.
> Anyway, glasses it is, then!


 Actually, since it is a city of your choice, it might be a beach café in Rio or Miami Beach... you decide.  My café is in Sevilla.


----------



## Like an Angel

Hi! my name is Mariana, and I've recently lived the withdrawal symptoms of being far apart of WRFs, and I don't wish this to anybody, not even to my worst enemy.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Hello, friends. My name is Fernando.


 


			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> My name is Mike, and I'm a *Wordreferencaholic*.


 
You guys, you are guilty of this big stomacheache that I feel for laughing crazily  

Further on any joke, I love WR and WRF, world of words is a never-ending land, and I want to go as far as I can (should I write that in quotables quotes thread? ). All of you help me in this  

Thanks Mike Kellogg, thanks everybody!!


----------



## Alundra

And this thread??? Where it was? I didn't watched...  


Well.. My name is Pilar. (Here goes my confession)

Like some of you... I had a previous life... I used to be a housewife.... I undertaken my house, my children, my husband... but now... now my life is a keyboard, a screen, and WR... (and a cup of coffee  or two, three...).

Lately my home looks a stable, but I look around and I think... "just a moment"... "just a moment".... and I continue on my chair, with my keyboard and watching the screen (and my coffee) ... it...it can't going on so... or yes???  


Bueno... me llamo Pilar...

Como algunos de vosotros... tuve una vida anterior.. Solía ser un ama de casa, llevaba mi casa, hijos, marido.... pero ahora, ahora mi vida es un teclado, una pantalla y WR (y una taza de café, o dos, o tres...)

Últimamente mi casa parece una cuadra pero yo, miro alrededor y pienso... "ahora después"... "ahora después".... y continúo en mi silla, con mi teclado y mirando la pantalla.. esto... esto no puede seguir así... o sí??? 

Ahora más en serio...
*Gracias a todos* por sus maravillosos mensajes.. 
En este foro he encontrado un montón de personas que ya son muy especiales para mí y las aprecio mucho.



> [You answer: 'We love you, Fernando]


 Juas, juas...




> You guys, you are guilty of this big stomacheache that I feel for laughing crazily
> Me too, Like an Angel


 
Forgive my awful english...

Alundra.


----------



## blancalaw

_*Moderator Edit: *This is the first post of another thread started on the same subject.  The two threads are now merged, and have been moved to the Comments & Suggestions forum._

I first became a member to the forum when it first started, in July 2004, posted a few things, and never returned until January 15th 2006, although I used the dictionary quite a bit. (and it is a really good one too!) My knowledge with the Spanish language wasn't that great a few years ago, but now I have improved quite a bit (although I am not perfect) and found myself now spending hours reading, answering, and posting threads. In two weeks I posted a total of 250 threads. (you can check my post history to verify) _That's not the main question._
My question for you is... whether you are an experienced foreros (paid and nonpaid) or a new junior member, do you think the forums can be addicting? Why? 

PS At this rate how long will it take until I have 10,000?


----------



## SpiceMan

At first... no. I hate forums. Most are about things I like to do, not talk about (games, music, sports -watch in this case -... you name it). Languages are maybe the _only_ thing you can do and talk about at the same time.

I'm actually addicted to language learning. I'm a computer programmer and I always found jobs that required learning a new programming language challenging while others requiring previously known languages dull. It took me years to realize this, and I'm right in the middle of switching activities in order to get a living. Starting with teaching basic english and japanese, searching for a job that requires language skills, etc.

This forum is like the heaven of forums to me. 

Thus: 
                    Join Date: *22nd January 2006*
Total Posts: *186* (23.97 posts per day)

So in my case the word is not "addictive", perhaps nocive


----------



## blancalaw

> So in my case the word is not "addictive", perhaps nocive



Nocive?  What do you mean by that?

At your rate you may outpost some of the moderators some day, but I don't think anyone can outpost Cuchu.


----------



## SpiceMan

Bad for my health. As in drugs, which are addictive and nocive. About outposting... I'll probably get a job this week, so I may falter


----------



## cuchuflete

blancalaw said:
			
		

> Nocive?  What do you mean by that?
> 
> At your rate you may outpost some of the moderators some day, but I don't think anyone can outpost Cuchu.


I certainly hope lots of people will. I find the "numbers" a useless distraction. We come here to share ideas and work and fun. Post counts add nothing. I hope they disappear.




PD- *nocivo,-a* _adjetivo_ harmful
*gases nocivos,* noxious fumes


----------



## Laia

Hi, 

I think yes, it is addicting. Hehe  
Just take a look to this


----------



## opsidol

El foro es verdaderamente adictivo, aunque no lo uso mucho porque no tengo tiempo libre... También creo que eso no es una cosa mala porque este foro me ayuda hablar otros idiomas mientras discutir temas interesantes, y por eso el proceso de aprendizaje no es tan aburrido como sería si solo hiciera ejercicios etcetera... Es mejor que ser adicto a los videojuegos o algo así...


----------



## lampiao

The long answer is "Well, it depends bla bla bla bla..."
The short answer is "Yes, totally"


----------



## frequency

yeah, I try to visit here WR whenever I turn on my computer!
I've got many friends thanks to WR, a lot of fun.


----------



## JazzByChas

While I agree with Cuchu in that numbers are ultimately useless as far as we forer@s are concerned, I suppose that Mr. Kellogg finds them useful for marketing and statistical purposes.

That said, yes, I believe these forums are addicting...I am also a programmer by trade. Although I haven't learned many new programming languages, I am learning new human languages. I came to the dictionary at least a year and a half ago, and didn't realize the forums existed. Then, I stumbled upon them when I came to the bottom of the definitions one day, and jumped in...although slowly at first. Even though my profile says that my average post count is less than 2 per day, that is not very accurate. I am here all the time, every day. And since I love languages and words, I can't resist this place. And as Laia pointed out, in a thread I previous started, all contributors there admitted they are WR-aholics...

AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

_WR-Anon meetings are being held at Mr. Kelloggs office building in the Hopeful meeting room..._


----------



## geve

blancalaw said:
			
		

> do you think the forums can be addicting? Why?


To answer your second question : I believe that if WR forums can be addicting*_,_ it's because this place is unique : 
Where else can you have intelligent discussions with people from all over the word, from all sorts of backgrounds ? 
Where else can you put together a linguist who speaks 8 languages, a student struggling to learn one, a housewife or an office worker with special interests for languages ? AND get an intelligent discussion out of that encounter ?
I view my computer with fresh eyes since I'm a member here, for it is the gate to a unique place where thoughts, ideas, information, insights etc. (and fun) can be shared in a warm environment, anytime day or night. 

And now back to the first question : So, can learning and sharing intelligent thoughts be addicting ? 
I'm afraid yes. But nothing to be ashamed of, really !

* and now let's hope that Mike doesn't get sued for being a "drug" dealer ​


----------



## *Cowgirl*

Well, would it be indicative if I told you that WR is *always* the 1st link that I open.


----------



## perrodelmal

Todos los días suelo 'revisar' en mi cabeza la lista de pendientes mientras estoy en la regadera, y últimamente mi primer pensamiento del día es algo así como:

"No te vayas a meter a Wordreference sin hacer primero x cosa..."

algunas veces lo logro, otras no, hay días incluso en los que 'me premio' a mí mismo por hacer algo bueno y me permito entrar a Wordreference con algún argumento barato como "te lo mereces".


----------



## Mirlo

cuchuflete said:


> I certainly hope lots of people will. I find the "numbers" a useless distraction. We come here to share ideas and work and fun. Post counts add nothing. I hope they disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD- *nocivo,-a* _adjetivo_ harmful
> *gases nocivos,* noxious fumes


 
I agree 100% and by the way nice word 'Chuchu'
This is my sanity when I'm at work... SHHHHHHHHHHH don't tell anyone


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Yup, this was a good thread in its time, but it is now somewhat antiquated. The forum has changed, the rules for Cultural Discussions have changed, and it is time for this thread to retire.

Thanks to all for your contributions.


----------

